# Tranfmission Lines



## Frontier05 (Aug 30, 2006)

The very first problem on the kaplin exam shows the probigation constant  shown in the solution on a short 50 line. EERM doesn't show this probigation constant in effect until long lines - which one is correct?

Thanks!


----------



## STLCARDS (Aug 30, 2006)

Both are correct. During the exam you will find on many questions there are two different ways to work the problem; short or long. The long way may give the most exact answer, but will take a lot of calculations. The short way may give a more approximate answer, but can be done very quickly. In this case the constant most likely does not effect he outcome much unless it is a long line.

If you work all problems to get the most "exact" answer, you will never get done.


----------



## Frontier05 (Sep 2, 2006)

> Both are correct. During the exam you will find on many questions there are two different ways to work the problem; short or long. The long way may give the most exact answer, but will take a lot of calculations. The short way may give a more approximate answer, but can be done very quickly. In this case the constant most likely does not effect he outcome much unless it is a long line.
> If you work all problems to get the most "exact" answer, you will never get done.


Thanks STL. Well, it looks like I made a classic mistake.

I don't know, I had 50 feet in mind when the problem statement actually said 50 meters which is 164 feet (making it considered a long xmission line). Units are important


----------

